# Are they in love or they just pretend?



## FlyingBird

'Are they in love or they just pretend' cümlesini çevirirmisiniz lütfen?

şimdiden teşekkürler


----------



## Black4blue

_(Gerçekten) aşıklar mı yoksa rol mü yapıyorlar?
(Gerçekten) aşıklar mı yoksa aşık gibi mi davranıyorlar?_


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> _(Gerçekten) aşıklar mı yoksa rol mü yapıyorlar?
> (Gerçekten) aşıklar mı yoksa aşık gibi mi davranıyorlar?_


is it possible to use numara yapmak in this case, instead rol yapmak?

gerçekten aşıklar mı yoksa numara mı yapıyorlar? would this be correct?

what is difference between numara yapmak and rol yapmak?


----------



## Black4blue

Yes it would also be correct.
_Numara yapmak_ is more like a joke here. But _rol__ yapmak_ is acting in a little more serious way.


----------



## ancalimon

Aşıklar mı yoksa aşık*mış gibi* mi yapıyorlar?


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> Aşıklar mı yoksa aşık*mış gibi* mi yapıyorlar?





Black4blue said:


> _ aşıklar mı yoksa aşık gibi mi davranıyorlar?_


What is difference between those two sentences?

aşıkmış gibi and aşık gibi? Are they both correct or what?
What is meaning of mış suffix?

Really confusing


----------



## ancalimon

I think:

aşık gibi  : as if they are lovers
aşıkmış gibi : as if they are in love


----------

